# I'm so disappointed.



## overthechill

I've written on this subject before - venting about this Mahindra 3525 and all the problems encountered within just 150 hours of use - so, I thought I'd update since my dealer and Mahindra have no interest. 

This tractor has most recently been in the shop for 7 weeks. I was told now that it's a injector pump issue and will be in the shop for another 3 weeks "minimum". This was the 3rd trip to the shop just this summer. It was picked up back in July because it sputtered and choked and was hard to start. After it was "repaired" I cut grass while it sputtered and choked and died out in the field. This time it wouldn't start and I had to tow it back to the house. When I called the dealer about it, he said he wanted to come out and watch me run it - like I was doing something to it! So when he did come and get it, he found it woulnd't start for him either (I'm sure it was somehting HE did.) So anyway, let's review: 1. Replaced instrument panel - didn't work, 2. Replaced spark arrestor, muffler, and piece of tail pipe - fell off and ran up under bush hog while cutting broom grass, 3. Replaced fuel cannaster - found stripped screw in bottom of cannister letting in air. 4. Rebuilt water seperator - weird little part that's supposed to seperate water and after it was rebuilt it...5. broke in half while out in field. 6. Ran rough and was slow to start - in shop 7. Ran rough and was very hard to start - in shop 4 weeks. 8. Didn't start at all - in shop now since September and might get it by Christmas. 

This tractor has 150 hours! I kick myself for buying this thing. And I saved money for 8 years for this trouble! 8 friggin years. And I'm not sorry for this rant either - I'm just sick of getting ripped off


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, that just flat out sucks OTC. Sounds like you need to trade it off on something else.


----------



## Thomas

Yikes..I'd say its about time dealer/company setup least give you loaner or better.


----------



## Rusty

I don't know if lemon laws apply to tractors, but I'd sure be looking in to it.


----------



## Chipawah

That a shame, I haven't heard a lot of good things about them. I sure hope you can get it taken care of, it's hell when you know you have good money tied up in something thats been that unreliable.


----------



## kitz

What ever happened to customer first :usa:


----------



## MBTRAC

That's unacceptable my patience would be at an end too...
I'd be raising your product & dealer issues/concerns in writing (so there is a traceable record) directly with the national distributor/importer - I'm unsure of your country's consumer protection laws but I'd expect there may be some sort of recourse/option available to you under "lemon laws" or product for sale "being fit for purpose".........10weeks in the dealer workshop ? Either the dealer's incompetent &/or the national product support is...........
It's about time these "third world companies" realise compromise or complacency in products/support isn't an option in developed nations - They want to allegedly compete on an even ground/free trade (i.e.without trade tarriffs) but totally ignore warranty obligations & conduct business without any semblance of ongoing product support......yes I've had similar experience, though with a company other than Mahindra...


----------



## Argee

That's a shame ....to wait so long to buy something and then have it plagued with trouble. It doesn't like your dealer has been fully supportive of your plight. Are there other dealers in the area that could provide service and support?


----------



## ben70b

the worst is yet to come, any more you need to think of something's resale value before you buy it. i find that just becase something fits my needs and budget now doesnt mean it will six months from now or six years from now. its tuff, especialy when you put everything you got into something and it explodes in your face. buying american usually helps.


----------



## overthechill

Thank you all for the good advice. I didn't really fall into this thing. I tried to study buying a tractor as much as I am capable anyway. I'm stupid for not buying American, but I guess I just didn't have the money. These Mahindra people seemed like they were selling a pretty good tractor and all their claim about being the worlds best selling tractor and all - and I was really needing the tractor pretty bad. Turns out everything I was trying to avoid happened anyway - now I'm out the money and out the tractor too! Yeah it sucks but hopefully something good will come of this. 

Thanksgiving reminded me I'm not lying in a hospital bed, i'm not looking at a loved one in a hospital bed, I'm not hungry, wet, I'm not too cold, I have work to go to. I had a huge Thanksgiving meal with a lot of good friends and God knows who I am. I suppose the least I can do is live with a messed up tractor!


----------



## Thomas

Indeed great attitude.


----------



## jhngardner367

I think I would be sending a complaint to the State/US Attorney-General's office,and the Better Business Bureau !


----------



## overthechill

To update, I got the tractor back from the shop. You want to know when? On January 18th. That's 3 1/2 months. The dealer tells me that he put in a brand new (with emphisis on "brand" like BRAND new that made new newer than just regular new) injector pump, took off a water seperator that I wouldn't need anymore and it runs like a top. Top of what? Top of the day? Top of the 9th? Has anyone ever seen a top run? (my mind was racing like this...I was delerious. Was it "top"? Sure it wasn't tap? Runs like a tap? Tep? You had same problem with "taking something for granted", you know. You thought people were saying "taking something for granite". It wasn't until last year you figured out it didn't have anything to do with a rock. You could be making the same mistake here. Maybe it's not Top at all , maybe it's pop, runs like a pop! - that I can relate to....Quit arguing with yourself - your tractor is back. And it RUNS LIKE A POT! 

I'll keep you posted. I have pull up some fence post. So I'll keep ya posted pullin posts


----------



## overthechill

The Mahindra had a new fuel injector installed in December 12 as reported and I ran it all winter and this summer and no problems to report! The Mahindra is easy to start, runs well, is powerful, good on gas and this season, at least, I have nothing to complain about. 

This doesn't mean I trust it. It just means it ran well this whole year. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Rscarter

Having Some same type of problems. Did the replace the injectors of the injector pump. I have a 4025


----------



## skunkhome

I am curious. What was the reason/excuse the dealer gave you for taking 4 weeks to do anything on your tractor, much less 10 weeks and three to four months? He could have built you a new tractor three or four times over.

My brother has had a Mahindra for 20 + years. The only issues he has ever had have been operator inflicted. Of course his tractor is one built under license from International Harvester.


----------



## overthechill

Rscarter said:


> Having Some same type of problems. Did the replace the injectors of the injector pump. I have a 4025


They finally replaced the injectors AND the pump. Incidently, the dealer said (after almost a year of trips to and from the dealer for repair) that he thought that might be the problem all along. He'd have done well to keep his mouth shut on that matter.

On the bright side, since the repairs have been made the tractor has run well for a couple of seasons now. It's actually a pretty good basic tractor beyond all the obvious. If you're having similar issues, I would begin demanding this replacement. My dealer and Mahindra seemed to try everything else besides and put me through a lot of grief. Good luck.


----------



## overthechill

skunkhome said:


> I am curious. What was the reason/excuse the dealer gave you for taking 4 weeks to do anything on your tractor, much less 10 weeks and three to four months? He could have built you a new tractor three or four times over.
> 
> My brother has had a Mahindra for 20 + years. The only issues he has ever had have been operator inflicted. Of course his tractor is one built under license from International Harvester.


I remain curious as well. The dealer, I believe, was ultimately under a lot of pressure. I think he hid his head in the sand, honestly. I wrote Mahindra a couple of times and then threatened them with legal action and the dealer called me and implored that I send all my complaints to him. I reminded him of the long list of complaints I had already informed him of and since no action was taken, I had to resolve the matters by other means. I think that they felt that fixing my issues was cheaper than any legal action they'd have to take and repaired the tractor.

I bought the tractor during the heat of the economic downturn. The tractor was one of many that was sitting on the lot and was actually a prior year model. I believe I got a good buy on it, but I don't really know the particulars of any agreement between the dealer and Mahindra and I wondered if the tractor was then not covered by Mahindra or some other technical thing between maker and dealer. Not sure, and all that is just speculation. It just seems to me that the dealer was awful nervous and hesitant about replacing the injector pump or spending any money or time on it. The dealer ultimately told me that he had just "dropped the ball" on it.


----------



## DPSBrady

*Mahindra Issues*

I had a problem with my Mahindra, took it to several dealers and the problem was not fixed. I called Mahindra directly at their headquarters in Houston and spoke to a wonderful lady in customer service. Within an hour an actual Mahindra rep called me back. We met at a local Mahindra dealer and withing hours my tractor was fixed.


----------



## AD1214

had trouble with my 6530 mahindra. big problem is also that often mahindra "dealers" are not real tractor/heavy equipment shops and are sorely undertrained to diagnose and service what they sell. My problem was with a shop that mainly sold atv's and chainsaws...


----------



## pogobill

Good point about the dealerships. We have a local guy up the road that owns a rental business and sells chainsaws and lawn mowers, etc., but now he is selling tractors. I've been in his shop and he'd be hard pressed to get a tractor in there, never mind tearing one down and repairing it.
It would be good advise to have a hard look at the facilities, as well as the tractor when thinking of making a purchase. Not everyone thinks of that once they see the shiny paint on a new tractor!


----------



## Hunterman

Mahindra is famous for letting anyone with a lawnmower shop become a dealer. I think it may take some time for the less than trained to go out of business. Yes, I have a Mahindra. Yes, it is in the shop.


----------

